# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  [Help] Hoàn chỉnh web shop thời trang ASP!

## muadongvinhcuu

Mình đã có mã nguồn của shop thời trang nhưng không biết làm cách nào để ghép các tập tin lại và chạy cả (mình vừa cài đặt VS 2008). Ở dưới là link toàn bộ mã nguồn của mình, các bác cố gắng bỏ chút thời gian giúp mình nhé! Cảm ơn trước!

*Source:* http://makegameviet.com/shopthoitrang.zip

----------

